# pacchetto bloccato nel portage [Risolto]

## micio

Scusate se apro un post forse con la cosa più stupida del mondo, ma vorrei evitare di fare danni  :Smile: 

il mio problema, sorto dopo un emerge -p world  è questo:

```

[blocks B     ] net-libs/libupnp (is blocking net-misc/upnp-1.3.1)

```

Leggendo la documentazione (grazie peach) ho trovato:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pacchetti bloccati
> 
> Codice 18: Portage avverte riguardo ai pacchetti bloccati (con --pretend)
> ...

 

Seguendo il consiglio del solito peach (ancora grazie  :Very Happy: ) ho usato qdepends per vedere chi usasse tale dipendenza ed ecco il risultato

```

localhost micio # qdepends upnp

net-misc/upnp-1.3.1: sys-fs/e2fsprogs !net-libs/libupnp

localhost micio # qdepends libupnp

localhost micio # qdepends -r upnp

net-misc/upnp-1.3.1: sys-fs/e2fsprogs

```

Adesso io non so cosa fare.... help....   :Embarassed: Last edited by micio on Sun Jul 15, 2007 10:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skypjack

Disinstalla il colpevole e reinstalla entrambi.

Solitamente basta

In caso contrario ne riparliamo.

----------

## micio

parlate potabile  :Sad: 

ke devo toglie.. ki è il colpevole?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *micio wrote:*   

> parlate potabile 
> 
> ke devo toglie.. ki è il colpevole?  

 

devi dare: 

```
emerge -C net-libs/libupnp net-misc/upnp
```

 dopo di che installi quello che devi installare.

ciao

NB: è buona norma leggersi le guide.

----------

## skypjack

 *micio wrote:*   

> parlate potabile 
> 
> ke devo toglie.. ki è il colpevole?  

 

Scusa, mea culpa.

Ho dato alcune cose per scontate ...

----------

## micio

ragazzi siete stati mitici!! tutto a posto!!!

ha compilato qlcs come 180 pacchetti tra aggiornamento e ricompilazione di pacchetti con dipendenze dinamiche, ci ha messo tipo 5 ore  :Very Happy: ,, Forza opty forza!!!

cmq per la cronaca le guide le avevo lette e le sto continuando a legge ma ho sempre paura di fa danni... 

Ragazzi ancora grazie!!! senza di voi sarebbe stato un massacro!!! vi devo una birra!!!

Ciauz!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *micio wrote:*   

> ragazzi siete stati mitici!! tutto a posto!!!
> 
> ha compilato qlcs come 180 pacchetti tra aggiornamento e ricompilazione di pacchetti con dipendenze dinamiche, ci ha messo tipo 5 ore ,, Forza opty forza!!!
> 
> cmq per la cronaca le guide le avevo lette e le sto continuando a legge ma ho sempre paura di fa danni... 
> ...

 

Una bella birra non si rifiuta mai     :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## skypjack

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> Una bella birra non si rifiuta mai     

 

Concordo!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

